# Training a Retriever Puppy, Bill Hillman



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I *believe* he also posted a sequence of the training videos on his FB page: Bill Hillman Dog Training, Seminars and DVDs.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

He does post a series of videos on his Facebook however these videos are not as complete as the DVD. His website is one option and another option would be the classifieds at RTF. There is usually 1 or 2 copies available.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

They do get back to you and get your information. You can speak to them via email to see what they recommend for you. I didn't have any problems ordering his DVD's last winter.


----------

